

Why "Compilers: Principles, Techniques, and Tools" is must read for CS students. - mesuvash

Why "Compilers: Principles, Techniques, and Tools" (aka Dragon Book) is must read for CS students. How can knowledge from this book will be useful for the one who is not interested in compiler design.
======
andrewstuart
Are you asking why you should understand compilers?

Here is the answer:

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/rich-programmer-
food...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/rich-programmer-food.html)

------
nametoremember
I'm reading it right now.

